# mice agility course?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

how do i make it? how do i train the mice to do it?


----------



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

Apparently mice have great memories for how to get from A to B. They don't learn to do the obstacles on cue (so it isn't like dog agility) so much as they learn to go up this thing, through this thing, down this thing, and so on, to get to the place they want to go.

You would simply lure them over/through each obstacle, making it impossible for them to fail, and start slow with one or two obstacles then increase.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

That is so cool, im going to look into it!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a friend who is a great trainer of mice, soft furs, and even cockroaches!
If you go to my site: http://softfurs.websitetoolbox.com/ and look for 'MouseAgility' as a username, she should be able to answer your questions. I'm sure if you make a post about it, she will answer you!

Her name is Marina.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I'll take a look thanks!


----------

